# Elderly care?



## Donna peddie

Hi everyone 
I'm considering moving to Costa Rica, I work as a live in care giver. I noticed there are a lot of English speaking expats retiring here. Is there a need for carers in Costa Rica? And if so, where would I advertise my services? 
I would greatly appreciate some advice, thank you so much.


----------

